# S7-1200 mit Libnodave in RUN/STOP-Modus schalten



## wbm2 (10 Januar 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem welches schon in mehreren Beiträgen angesprochen wurde, es aber noch keine konkrete Lösung/Lösungsansatz gibt:

Ich möchte über das Libnodave daveProtoISOTCP Protokoll eine S7-1200 SPS in den RUN- oder STOP-Modus schalten. Mit der für die S7-1200 angepassten Software (Rack 0,Slot 0) welche ich vorher für die S7-300 SPS verwendete, kann ich den Betriebszustand nicht mehr umschalten. 

Das Setzen und Lesen von Varibalen funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Gibt es mittlerweile Lösungsansätze für mein Problem?  

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss wbm2


----------



## Zottel (9 März 2012)

Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wieviele Leute ihre SPS in RUN/STOP schalten wollen. Wofür ist das gut?
Ich habe keine 1200. Womöglich ist irgendetwas neues hinzugekommen?
Wenn man doch Variablen lesen und schreiben kann, könnte man doch auch das ganze Anwenderprogramm bedingt überspringen und stattdessen alle Ausgänge auf 0 setzen?


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 März 2012)

Zottel schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wieviele Leute ihre SPS in RUN/STOP schalten wollen. Wofür ist das gut?



Die Antwort auf diese Frage kann nur lauten: 42


----------



## wbm2 (9 März 2012)

Hallo Zottel
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Man kann das umschalten  des Betrieszustandes sehr wohl gebrauchen es ist der einfachste und  sicherste Weg eine Anlage in die Ruhestellung zu bringen (z.B. bei  Remote SPS-Lernarbeitsplätzen). 

Dein Vorschlag klingt gut, doch wie hast du das mit dem bedingten Überspringen des Anwenderprogramms verstanden? 

@Lars Weiss

Danke.


----------



## Zottel (9 März 2012)

wbm2 schrieb:


> ...
> Dein Vorschlag klingt gut, doch wie hast du das mit dem bedingten Überspringen des Anwenderprogramms verstanden?
> 
> @Lars Weiss
> ...


Kenne jetzt die Programmierung der S7-1200 nicht.
Gemeint habe ich:
- hinter das bisherige Anwendungsprogram (am Ende des OB1?) eine Sprungmarke einfügen 
- vor dem Beginn einen bisher unbenutzten Merker abfragen (als erste Anweisung im OB1) und bedingt zur Marke springen
- Effekt:wenn der Merker gesetzt ist, wird kein Programm ausgeführt.
- bei nicht gesetztem Merker die folgenden Anweisungen überspringen:
L 0
T AW 0 (oder welches das erste ist)
...
T AW xxx 
- Effekt: Die Ausgänge werden 0 (sonst würden sie im letzten Zustand verbleiben, zumindes bei der "alten" S7.
Ja, und wenn es Interruptverarbeitung a la OB35 gibt, muß man da auch was machen...


----------

